# czech republic



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi :? 
Has anyone experience of travelling in the Czech republic.
How do you pay motorway tolls? cash or can you use a credit card?
Are there delays crossing the border or is it like the rest of europe.
Will a paper pink licence suffice or do you need an IDP?
What difference will 1st May make when the Czech republic become EC members?

Any info gratefully received
George1 :?


----------



## 90056 (May 1, 2005)

George, I only have experience of travelling to the Czech Republic by coach - this was about 5 years ago. But then credit/debit cards were acceptable in cities - all shops and restaurants, etc. I expect motorway tolls can also be paid if there are any. Much of the road system is not very modern. I have since been to Czech Republic twice more and had a great time. I thoroughly recommend it.
Chris


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks Chris,
All discussions in the press seem to centre around (traffic) heading in this direction, but no info on the reverse. :?


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

www.members.lycos.co.uk/euro2007

there are 2 entries for czech republic btw


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

We travelled there about 4 years ago. We had no issues with traffic. We did have a problem with Sat Nav...no maps at the time. So back to paper it was. We stayed in a site in a place called Stadulki if my memory serves me right. Just walking distance from the tube that had us in Prague in about 15 minutes


----------



## 110848 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Vita from CZ*

any more questions ? maybe I can help you with more info.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

We wentabout 5 years ago,no problems you buy a vignette at the border crossing takes about 30 minutes Tescos,Delhaize and other well known stores abound including Ikea. All cards taken. Beer is very healthy so pure no hangovers for me, Campsites abound especially in cities.


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

'We headed south from Brno towards the border, where we met the intransigent face of communist bureaucracy, or Ingrid as she is better known. We had left the Czech republic and entered Slovakia without purchasing a czech motorway carnet. Our passports were confiscated, we waited to hear our fate. She explained to me that it is a fine of cK5000 for failure to display. Salt mines here we come!

However........................€50 might sort out the problem she said. We only had €30 and 500sK, which seemed to do the trick nicely.'

lovely country, you NEED a carnet to travel on the m/ways, don't know where to get one from as i hadn't planned to use their m/way, except you were forced onto it to cross the border 
slovakian ones are bought in post offices.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We travelled into the Czech Republic from Germany via the E50 in July 09.
As soon as you cross the boundary you are directed onto a motorway services were change currency (if you wish). The motorway carnet is purchased from a small well signed building " MOTORWAY STICKER" as you come onto the services. They can be paid for either by Czech crowns, Euro's or credit card. We used euro's as I was advised they offer a good exchange rate for doing so.

http://www.motorway.cz/stickers


----------

